# not so intersting photo (1st time photo post)



## emo (Aug 14, 2005)

this is my 1st time to post a photo here.. i always see briliant shots posted in here, i just hope its ok to post some photos with a very poor quality. i just used an ordinary camera phone on 'coz until now i still dont have a real camera


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats cool!  I like it!


----------



## emo (Aug 14, 2005)

glad you appriate it... some more snapshots from my SonnyEricsson T610 phone ..


----------



## emo (Aug 14, 2005)

i just got nothing to do with my phone..


----------



## dalebe (Aug 14, 2005)

that's good! a photo is a photo, no matter what you use to take it.you have to start somewhere.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

regardless of your equipment, you have a great imagination! 

welcome to TPF.


----------



## emo (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks!! very encouraging words.. i'm now more excited to get a real camera, i just hope i can save more money for a FujiFinePix S5000.. (is that a good camera for a newbie? )

i played with some effects of the pone's camera features 

"Black Hole"





"plasticman reaching for the moon"


----------



## Calliope (Aug 15, 2005)

I like it...  great eye and idea!

Welcome!


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 15, 2005)

Intresting pictures for using a phone...  Nice ideas!!

Steve :thumbup:


----------



## emo (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks alot  i just hope i can get my hands on a real camera....


----------



## dalebe (Aug 15, 2005)

emo said:
			
		

> thanks alot  i just hope i can get my hands on a real camera....


with your imagination and eye i hope you do too!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 15, 2005)

Cant wait to see what you do with a "real" camera. These are very good.  I agree with everybody else. You have a great imagination.


----------



## photo gal (Aug 15, 2005)

cool images and quite unique.  You do have an eye and have done a great job on your camera phone!!  Welcome to TPF and I look forward to seeing more from you!  : )


----------



## emo (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks alot to all of you, all your words are very encouraging.. i've been registered here in this forum since last year (asking for a good digital camera, but i didnt have guts to buy one). now i'm eyeing for FujiFinepix S5000 but my money is not enough but soon i will have it on hands .. sorry for my bad english..


----------

